# Best Bike Rack for small TT



## Blueeyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Just puchased our 1st tt. Do others on forum have a bike rack on their TT? If so, what has been the best type for you? We have looked at one that mounts on the tongue of the TT but does this cause any problems that affect the tongue weight? 
Our tt is dry weight about 3500 lbs. if this matters.
Thanks
Deb


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 17, 2011)

Re: Best Bike Rack for small TT

Deb, 
A tongue mounted bike rack won't do much for tongue weight....just does not weight that much, but the width of the bikes could be a concern in a tight turn.  

There are several rear mounted bike racks available...how many bikes you need to carry?


----------



## Blueeyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Re: Best Bike Rack for small TT

Thanks for replying. I am going to carry 2 bikes. My TT does not have a bumper but could I have a trailer hitch mounted somewhere on the back of the tt?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 19, 2011)

Re: Best Bike Rack for small TT

Deb, we need more clues.  What is the make and model of you travel trailer?  Will help to know what we are looking at.


----------



## Blueeyes (Mar 21, 2011)

Re: Best Bike Rack for small TT

My tt is a k-z coyote 180.


----------



## airspeed (Mar 22, 2011)

RE: Best Bike Rack for small TT

This bike rack will work you will have to weld the receiver hitch to the frame.
http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Bike-...=npn&ctype=2&gclid=CPrFiKL64acCFeM85QodeHNC_w


----------



## Blueeyes (Mar 22, 2011)

Re: Best Bike Rack for small TT

Thanks for your suggestions.
Deb


----------

